# So I bought 3 more pristella tetra's....



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

So I bought 3 more pristella tetra's to give my albino one some friends...and he doesn't really interact with them. Is this normal? He won't school with them but will school with the glo tetra or the candycane tetra I have. Also, can you mix the normal pristella tetra with the gold pristella tetra? Or does each have to have 6? They look the same and I was told they are the same species, but is this true?


----------



## afishcalledlinda (Mar 29, 2012)

So I bought 3 more Pristella Tetra's to give my albino one some friends...and he doesn't really interact with them. Is this normal?
:maybe 
He won't school with them but will school with the glo tetra or the candycane tetra I have. 
:looks like he found his family and they accepted him
Also, can you mix the normal Pristella Tetra with the gold Pristella Tetra? 
:not sure but possible seeming that they are the same
Or does each have to have 6?
i would get 3 of each and see what happens
They look the same and I was told they are the same species, but is this true?
:Yes its true its true


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I suppose the obvious question would be: are you sure it is a pristella tetra?


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea it has the similar markings as the albino one but has normal eyes and such. It was also in a tank with gold pristella tetras.


----------

